# 5DayDeal: Matt Granger, Joel Grimes & Serge Ramelli webinar today



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 9, 2020)

> 5DayDeal is excited to announce we will be hosting a live webinar this Monday at 10:30am PDT/1:30PM EDT.
> They will be interviewing Matt Granger, Joel Grimes, and Serge Ramelli, three of our Contributor partners. They will be highlighting different products in the bundle and giving some tips on how to operate a successful creative business. We’ll also be giving a little extra incentive for attendees to purchase the bundle by offering a free gift at the end of the webinar!
> *Ask a question and get the scoop on:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## slclick (Mar 9, 2020)

After Matt released this... 



 he sunk dangerously close to Ken Rockwell levels. Can't listen to him any longer.


----------



## tmroper (Mar 9, 2020)

Two of my least favorite talking heads. And I've never seen any videos by Serge Ramelli.


----------

